# FR: quoi que / quoique



## seann7000

What does the french word "quoique" mean in English? Is it "whatever"?


*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## LV4-26

I think you're mixing _quoique_ and _quoi que,_ seann
_Quoi qu'il arrive :_ whatever happens
_quoi qu'il fasse :_ whatever he does

but
_quoique_ in one word 
1. generally means _although_ (synonym of _bien que,_ in this case)

2. quoique can also introduce an objection to one's own words.
Je suis content de partir en Angleterre. Quoique je vais manquer l'annervisaire de ma soeur
but it tends to disappear in this sense.

Some still use "quoique" with meaning #2 but with nothing following.
Il n'y a aucune chance que le soleil se lève à l'Ouest. Quoique...
In this case it means "well, I'm not that sure, after all"


----------



## tribones821

I thought that _quoique_ needs a subjunctive.  Is that only for usage #1?  If so, could you give an example of it that way?

Merci.


----------



## Chris25

Hi,
'Avant tout, pour elle, il est important d'être original (*Quoique cela*/quoi que cela/quoi qu'il) soit difficile à définir.'
I've looked through many threads on this, but I still don't understand the difference between the options. I know that _quoique cela _is the right answer but why not the other two? If somebody can, please help me. Thanks.


----------



## Mag31

Wow, I understand that it's difficult for you. Even for me it's hard to explain.

"quoique cela..." means "although it/that..."

"quoi que cela..." means "whatever it/that..."

"quoi qu'il..." means "whatever he..."

Is it okay or do you need further explanations?


----------



## Franglais1969

Basically *quoique + *_subjunctive _= although, (same as bien que). Please note quoique is one word here.


----------



## Chris25

So Franglais, is it that *quoi que* and *quoi qu'il* don't take a subjontif?


----------



## pieanne

Yes, they do...


----------



## Franglais1969

Chris25 said:


> So Franglais, is it that *quoi que* and *quoi qu'il* don't take a subjontif?



That wasn't what I was saying. I was trying to point out that if it is *quoique *(one word) it is the same as  *bien que*.

If it is two words, *qoui que, *the meaning immediately changes, usually to whatever, _(literally what that)._


----------



## LanguageGirl215

Quelleque means 'however'
Quoique means 'although' 
exemple:

"Il a souvent eu l'occasion de lui pardonner _quelleque_ l'avarice qu'il soit."

_"Quoiqu_'il soit encore jeune, il est sage."

If you have two words like "Quelle que" or "Quoi que" this means something entriely different. _Quelle que_ is followed by a verb in the subjuntif. ex: "Quelle que soit ta decision..." (whatever is your reason...)

In the case of _Quoi que_ we see it followed by a pronoun, but still a verb in subjunctif. ex: "Quoi que tu fasse..." (whatever you do...)


----------



## Cath.S.

Language Girl, 
"quelleque" in one word does not exist, only _quelque_ and _quelques_ do.


----------



## pbx

[…]

_– quoique_ is a single word meaning _even if_ and is scarcely used in modern French I would say.

_– Quoi que_ is used in expressions in the sense of _whatever_, like in « _quoi que ce soit_ » that means _whatever it is_, for example.
_Quoi que tu fasses_ : whatever you do
_    Quoi qu’il en soit_ : no matter


----------



## mannenhitsu

1.sorry, any dictionnary gives examples for these two (Hachette, Le Robert, etc)


----------



## DBella

I understand that and I looked up both, but I didnt see how they could be used in different types of sentences
Thank you


----------



## mannenhitsu

quoique = bien que, toujours suivi d'un subjonctif
ex.: _Quioqu'il soit malade, il travaille durement._

quoi = pronom relatif
ex.: _Quoi que je fasse, je n'arriverai pas à l'heure._

Désole pour la suppression de vos autres questions et surtout mes reponses.
Si vous ouvrez d'autres fils, je me ferais un plaisir d'y repondre de nouveau.


----------



## Draper

1°) _quoique_ expresses an opposition between two facts or ideas, the first of which is characterized. Not very used nowadays in spoken language, in my view. We use more naturally _bien que_ or _malgré_ or _pourtant_, and the building of the sentence can then be different.
2°) _quoi_ in _quoi que_ refers to an indefinite thing: this or that, no matter what.

Compare:
Quoique malade, il travaille.
Quoi qu'il arrive, il travaille.


----------



## oli59

quoique can be replaced by bien que
for example : J'irai bien au cinéma, quoique je suis fatigué
quoi que = quelque soit la chose que 
Quoi que tu dises, j'irai quand même au cinéma.
Hope it's clear for you !

oups j'iraiS bien au cinéma
sorry !


----------



## geostan

oli59 said:


> J'irai bien au cinéma, quoique je suis fatigué


J'irai bien au cinéma, quoique je _*sois*_ fatigué


----------



## Stumpy457

'Quoique' is more like 'although' and is followed by subjunctive.

'Quoi que' is like 'whatever'-->Quoi que tu dises, j'irai quand même au cinéma-->Whatever you say, I'm going to the movies.

Does that help?


----------



## Fred_C

A mon avis, on peut même dire que "quoique" ce n'est pas "à peu près" although, ça veut *exactement* dire "although".


----------

